
'Payment sent' – travel giant CWT pays $4.5M ransom to cyber criminals - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-cyber-cwt-ransom/payment-sent-travel-giant-cwt-pays-4-5-million-ransom-to-cyber-criminals-idUSKCN24W25W
======
waihtis
Two big ransom payments in less than a week. Ransomware is going to spike
heavy.

Tangentially, I wonder if there’s a side effect from COVID at play. I
hypothesized at the beginning when mass workforces were moving to home offices
that usual security functions like vuln/patch management would take a
performance hit, which could lead to latent increased malware / ransomware
abuse.

Would be interesting to hear from the frontline if theres actually any truth
to it.

------
macns
Forgive my ignorance, but if bitcoin's blockchain is a 'public ledger', how
safe is for the attackers to keep anonymity when they got paid $4.5M in
bitcoin?

~~~
waihtis
A concept called bitcoin mixers exist which can be used to ”shuffle” your
bitcoin supply, supposedly to anonymize your funds.

